# Problema con Xorg

## bigfantasy

Ciao a tutti,ho un problema con xorg,ho installato la versione modulare però dopo aver riavviato xorg non mi parte più,mi da quest'errore:

```

xinit: No such file or directory: No server X in "PATH"

use the -- option, or make sure that /usr/bin is in your path and that "X" is a program or a link to the right type of server of your display.

```

Perfavore illuminatemi...A Presto![/code]

----------

## riverdragon

Xorg non è un pacchetto qualsiasi, usa la guida ufficiale.

----------

## bigfantasy

eh..l'ho seguita..però non so cosa fare per risolvere..

----------

## nikko96

 *bigfantasy wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,ho un problema con xorg,ho installato la versione modulare però dopo aver riavviato xorg non mi parte più,mi da quest'errore:
> 
> ```
> 
> xinit: No such file or directory: No server X in "PATH"
> ...

 

Il server X è installato?(x11-base/xorg-server)

----------

## bigfantasy

Si è installato

----------

## nikko96

 *bigfantasy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> xinit: No such file or directory: No server X in "PATH"
> ...

 

Te lo dice che non trova l'eseguibile Xorg o il suo link X.Inoltre ciò può anche dipendere che nel tuo path non ci sia /usr/bin(strano..).

Controlla nel file di configurazione della tua shell.ciao.

----------

## bigfantasy

Cosa dovrei controlla precisamente?Un'altra cosa...qual'è il link X?

----------

## nikko96

 *bigfantasy wrote:*   

> Cosa dovrei controlla precisamente?Un'altra cosa...qual'è il link X?

 

Il path dovrebbe sicuramente essere settato in /etc/profile se usi bash.

Secondo punto significa in link di nome X che punta a Xorg(file situati in /usr/bin)

Se vedi che /usr/bin/X e quindi /usr/bin/Xorg esistono,prova a mettere a posto la variabile PATH nella tua home,

in .bashrc aggiungendo per esempio

```
export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin/:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin
```

Ciao.

----------

## bigfantasy

Ok grazie!

----------

## bigfantasy

Ehm..in /usr/bin non esiste sia X che Xorg

----------

## Ic3M4n

controlla che /usr/X11R6 sia un link simbolico a /usr

```
ls -l /usr/X11R6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 27 ago 18:38 /usr/X11R6 -> ../usr
```

nel caso contrario mi sa che devi ricreare il link o aggiungere al PATH la dir /usr/X11R6/bin

----------

## bigfantasy

Si è un link simbolico

----------

## Scen

Hai aggiornato i file di configurazione, tramite etc-update o dispatch-conf?

Hai configurato la variabile DISPLAYMANAGER in /etc/rc.conf?

Hai inserito xdm nel runlevel di default?

----------

## bigfantasy

Si ho aggiornato

Si ho inserito xdm

Uhm mi sa di no..può essere quella la causa?

----------

## Scen

xdm avvia in automatico il server X e il relativo login manager prescelto; quell'errore che hai postato nel primo messaggio come lo ottieni?

Entri da shell e poi digiti startx? O cosa?

----------

## bigfantasy

Si entro da shell e do startx

----------

## nikko96

 *bigfantasy wrote:*   

> Si entro da shell e do startx

 

Cosa riporta un

```
# emerge -av xorg-server
```

----------

## bigfantasy

ho dato il comando e xorg-server risulta installato..e l'ha ri-emerso..ma niente

----------

## bigfantasy

nessuno può aiutarmi?  :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

Posta l'output di

```

emerge -pv xorg-x11

```

xorg-server è la parte server di X11, non vorrei che ti mancasse la parte client, o che fosse malconfigurata.

Comunque:

```

# equery b `which xinit`

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/xinit in *... ]

x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6 (/usr/bin/xinit)

# equery d xinit

[ Searching for packages depending on xinit... ]

x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1

kde-base/kdm-3.5.4-r1

```

Forse il pacchetto xinit è corrotto, prova a riemergerlo

```

emerge --oneshot -av xinit

```

----------

